# is it ok to shoot buckshot through turkey choke?



## sea trout

hello y'all!
i've got an 835 with a couple different turkey chokes. is it ok/normal to shoot 00 buck with that??
thanks very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony2001577

um  , no ................


----------



## PappyHoel

Danger danger


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Deff no not shoot anything like that. a slug or anything through a choke.. Deff will be bad !


----------



## sea trout

wow!!! ok guys glad i asked!!
thanks a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout

why is it not safe?

will it damage the choke?
damage the shotgun?
damage me?
or d all the above?

i don't want to find out but i am curious


----------



## fishtail

Usually all of the above.
Buckshot, depending on the manufacturer of the choke, is usually best with a full to modified choke.
Turkey tubes are usually a little tighter than full. They can make buckshot tighten too much and produce exaggerated patterns or worst create too much pressure near the choke.
You can usually get away with it a few times before damaging the barrel or a human.
All is dependent on the diameter of the choke.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I shoot 00 Buck out of my 835 with no problem, the pattern is very tight. Slugs however would be a bad idea.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I should clarify, the 835 accumag with the Turkey choke has no restrictions on buckshot not the accuchokes on the non ultimag models.


----------



## JWF III

I also have an 835.  I shot 00 buck through the factories turkey choke once. Almost everything was just fine. The one thing that wasn't fine... well I'll say this, if you try it, I feel for your shoulder. 

3 1/2 inch shell, 18 pellets of 00Buck, a turkey choke, and a human's shoulder...which is the weakest link?

BTW, the pattern was much worse than in a modified or even IC.

Wyman


----------



## Dub

Why would you even want too?

If you can't get buckshot to pattern tight enough....then you probably need a slug.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

The reason I shoot mine through the turkey choke is the ultimags only come with turkey chokes.


----------



## simpleman30

a lot of folks who hunt deer with dogs, including myself, shoot buckshot through turkey chokes.  the comp-n-choke extra full choke i use now patterns all 15 buckshot in a 12" group at 40 steps.  i used a Pure Gold .696 turkey choke for 7 or 8 years but had to get rid of it this year.  not sure if it was worn out or what, but its pattern was no longer ideal.


----------



## sea trout

Dub said:


> Why would you even want too?



it's what i've got


----------



## fishtail

sea trout said:


> it's what i've got


Have you identified the tubes you already have?
If one has a diameter of .727 or larger you'd be good.
Tighter than that it starts getting iffy.


----------



## Dub

sea trout said:


> it's what i've got



Fully understand.


Please keep doing research and make sure you are safe.


----------



## Wild Turkey

Best case no problem.
Typical case, the choke wont come out of the gun ever.
Worst case boom.

Id say no, full will be ok.


----------



## red tail

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The reason I shoot mine through the turkey choke is the ultimags only come with turkey chokes.



you do know you can change the choke out right. fo less then $20 i would think.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I have a 835 ultimag, it takes different chokes that were a pain to find. The pattern is quite good and mossberg only has restrictions on steel shot with the ultimag. You can shoot any lead shot according to mossberg,  just no slugs or steel shot. I have a whole set of chokes for my 930 jpm but they don't interchange and I see no point in spending the money on another set of chokes.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Here is the page out of the owners manual concerning the 835 ultimag and its chokes.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I shot a ton of 00 buck out of both my Browning turkey chokes when I was dog hunting in SC.

Lead is always softer than steel.  Chokes and barrels are steel.  The 00 buck is lead.  The worst that will happen is that you will end up with a wide pattern.  My guess is that you will be just fine.  I would start looking for a "full" choke as that is what will probably give you the best pattern.


----------



## Nannyman

You can shoot it but patterns may suck. Remember 835s are an overbored barrel. Its like having a 10ga barrel on a 12ga gun. You should use a full choke, I would think, as the turkey choke will likely give you a pattern full of flyers. Find a choke with an exit diameter near .700. The 696 Pure Gold would be a good place to start, and go up toll you get the patterns you want. Pure Gold chokes will exchange them till you get the one you want.

John


----------



## Balvarik

Paraklese Technologies 12 Gauge 3" HogShot has three .58Caliber Balls.
It patterns best in Turkey Chokes.
But these are 3-.58caliber balls loaded on top of each other.

Dixie Slugs offers the "Tri-Ball" load.
12ga 3" three .60caliber balls.

 Tri-Ball 3" is a development at Dixie Slugs for 12 ga. 3" Magnum! It has 3-.600" hard alloy cast round balls/buckshot, gives a velocity of 1050+/-'/".  
It is classed a buckshot, albeit very large buckshot. 
The three balls/buckshot will pattern 3 1/2" (center to center) at 25 yards and still be well within the kill zone at 40 yards or beyond, depending on the choke.  
There is no load like it anywhere! 
It is designed for smoothbore barrels with choke diameters from .685"/ .690" (avg. Full Choke) and under, however it will work well in the Trulock .660"/Remington Turkey (.665") choke tubes. 
It has been reported that a .675"choke seems to be ideal. These choke tubes will produce an average of 6" pattern (or less) with the three balls at 40 yards. 
It is legal in buckshot only areas.

Mike


----------



## fishtail

Not discounting or denying any of the posts above but picking on seatrout's first post as to the use of 00buck with a Turkey tube. 
The mean diameter of 00buck is .330". If two are lined up side by side you may get a dimension of .660" to .670". Depending on the wad used you may end up with a total diameter of .720" or bigger. Two of the pellets lining up side by side is an inevitability. More lining up side by side and in a column is a very good possibility.  
Some manufacturers do use a card wad between the buckshot and powder and depend on the hull to encase the buckshot, not using a conventional wad. This would bring the largest diameter down to .670" or less. 
If a conventional wad is used, the possibility of over pressure problems does exist if using a choke tighter than full.
Depending on the manufacturer of the shell and its composition you may or may not get away with using a choke tighter than full with 00buck.
Other sized buckshot will create other best preferred choke diameters.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I shoot 00 buck through my X-Full in an 11-87.  Never had a problem.

Definitely don't shoot steel through it, though.


----------



## sea trout

thanks for all the resposes y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!
i found carlsons choke tubes online.
they have stainless flush mount chokes for my 835
full is .727
extra full is .710


----------

